
Show HN: I created a platform to aggregate/share contact and social links - khrez
http://itempass.com
======
tastroder
I'd suggest putting a few screenshots and marketing quotes on that page to
give users an idea of what it actually is they get from signing up. (There's
quite a few threads on good landing pages on HN if you need ideas)

At least on mobile you currently show a long video of your sign up flow that
gives a second long glimpse into some sort of profile you created.

If this is some sort of linktree alternative, maybe link a few example
profiles.

~~~
khrez
Thanks tastroder for the feedback, to be honest, I've never heard of linktree!
Is it something you use & how does it compare to our service if you don't
mind?

~~~
tastroder
Oh, I've just now seen your reply. No idea, sorry. I have my own websites to
put landing pages on but I've seen linktree and similar services being used on
Instagram primarily (since they only allow one link per profile).

